# Tw1nk82 journey



## Tw1nk82

28th of May 2014 is the start of my adoption journey. I made the phonecall today and have booked an initial interview at my home on the 11th of June 2014. I am so happy that we are starting the process with the hope of achieving our forever familly. After the ivf and two miscarriages i have accepted the fact that we will never have our own biological family but we will get our familly just in a different way. We now have two weeks to get the house in order and read up on as much stuff that we can to prepare.


----------



## Tw1nk82

I have starting openly talking to people about our adoption journey. When we went through the ivf u kept it all a secret and also the miscarriages. I feel so much better this time that i am being so honest with people and the support they have given is lovely. I am going to start and read as much as possible to prepare for our first visit and also clean the house from top to bottom x


----------



## Wyxie

I hope the meeting goes well.  Don't worry too much about the house.  As long as it's there or nearly it'll be fine.

Look forward to hearing how it goes.  

Wyxie xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

One week today until our first meeting and couting. My best friend today asked if i was excited for next week and i really am. It is going to be the start of something that i have wanted for so so long, our family. I always use to say if we have a baby now i would like to think it will be when we have our baby. I just hope after all the ivf and miscarriages that this will be our happy ending xx


----------



## Primmer

Exciting times ahead, good luck with your meeting next week.


----------



## Tw1nk82

Today was our first initial meeting with the social worker. I was very nervous all morning waiting for her to come. I cleaned the house from top to bottom even though it was already clean. When she landed she wanted to have a tour of the house. She commented on our secure garden and how lovely the house was which i was happy about. She asked both me and DH a lot of questions about our fertility journey including our miscarriages she commented on how we both seem to have overcome everything that we have been through. She asked about of lives, work and finances etc. She said that she couldnt see any reason for us not to continue on the adoption route and she would be sending out the ROI forms which she said not to return until the 7th of july. This is because she would prelimary book us on the prep course in august and everything has to be completed within 8 weeks. She explained about the medicals and that our dogs would have to be assesed by a behavioural specialist which i was a bit shocked about. So now its just a waiting game for now but it is so exciting to be finally starting xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

ROI forms have arrived i am gonna fill them out soon but i cant send them back until the 6th of July. So now its just a waiting game. Still waiting for the social worker to confirm the training days hopefully we will hear about that soon x


----------



## Tw1nk82

Confirmation of our prep group was emailed today for the 5,6 and 7th of August eekk so exciting. I have also asked my three references if they are willing to act as referees for us. Not long now until ROI forms can be sent in xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

ROI forms have now been filled out and i have put them in the post today. Another mile stone reached. It seems like i have waited so long from the forms arriving until i could send them off. Now its just a waiting game again. I think they have to respond within 5 days of receiving the forms. I think it should all be ok seen as they have already booked us on the prep course. Got our SW visit a week tomorrow cant wait to see her again x


----------



## Sq9

Good luck


----------



## Primmer

Sound like things are moving and with a visit from sw and prep course coming up it will all start to fee more real again - good luck with it all.


----------



## Tw1nk82

Our social worker rang us today to ask how we were getting on with our forms. I told her they were all filled in and were sent on sunday. She said fab and confirmed our appointment on monday. She said she would be here a couple of hours and that she will be going through our forms and explaining what happens in stage 1. It is so exciting to be on the road of starting our family xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We recieved our dbs forms today to fill in. We have to give them to our social worker when they are complete so i am going to make sure they are done for monday when we see her x


----------



## Tw1nk82

Received a letter from the agency to say that we have been accepted onto stage 1 yey absolutely fantastic x


----------



## Tw1nk82

so on monday our sw came to our house. we handed her our filled out dbs forms and she took details off our birth certificates, passports and driving licences. she handed us all the worksheets that have to be completed in stage 1. There is an awful lot to think about while filling them in. we have booked the dogs in with the asseser for the 29th. I just hope that they dont let us down x


----------



## Forgetmenot

Why do they need to see an assessor? Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

They like to assess the dogs to check that there isnt any issues with them regarding behaviour and aggresion towards children i suppose x


----------



## Tw1nk82

So all our references have recieved their letters. They have to answer set questions about us and return their answers before the 7th of August. HR have also recieved their letter to write about me regarding work. Our medical forms have been sent which we have filled in and dropped off at the doctors today.  I have a few dys off next week which is going to consist of dogs assesment and we are going to try and get a lot of our homework done before we go to our prep days. It is all moving now


----------



## Tw1nk82

So the dogs are getting assest tomorrow im so nervous about it all. I hope they do everything right  

Our medicals are booked for friday so that will be another thing to tick off our list xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

The dog assessment has been complete and both have been put down as low risk. Im so happy. Thats one more thing ticked off the list xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We made a good start on our homework yesterday. We completed our personal section which included describing each other and we completed the sheets about our relationship. It feels so good to be doing these. We are going to complete some more today. Medicals tomorrow and i just hope our DBS forms come back soon xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Both our medicals completed today. The doctor went through everything that we had been treated for and completed a lot of tests. £150 later all complete. They will send our forms back next week. Another thing to check off the list x


----------



## Tw1nk82

We had our first prep day yesterday. I was feeling so nervous before we got there but there was no reason to as it went fine. We have met some lovely people who are going through exactly the same things as us and its nice to chat about it. There is a mix of people from people who have birth children to same sex couples. I really enjoyed the first day and looking forward to today xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We had our second day of prep today and enjoyed it a lot more than yesterday. Again felt so tired last night. You dont realise how much you are taking in through the day. Today there is to people coming that have gone through the process and have their lo. They are going to answer any questions that we have. Kind of sad this is the last day but we have day four to look forward to in about six weeks xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Well yesterday we completed day three of training. It was really nice to hear from people that had already adopted and to ask them any questions we had. We do our day four training in about six weeks. The social worker has been in touch to say she has recieved our three references, that our dog assessment and my medical were back. Just need to continue with the homework now xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

I phoned to check the progress on our dbs forms yesterday and they have been processed and are dispatched so hopefully we will recieve them soon. The social worker emailed to say dog assessment recieved, our three references and that our medicals had been passed on to the medical department. We also sent off our home work today so we should move on to stage two soon xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Had our sw meeting yesterday. She took away our dbs forms and checked through a lot of our documents. She explained to us that we probably will be getting a new social worker for stage 2 and now have to wait a couple of weeks   she asked us what age and how many children we would like we said that we are really concidering siblings xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We recieved our letter to say that we can move onto stage 2 of the process. We had to reply to say that we would like to proceed right away which we have done. We are also booked on to our last training course on the 9th of October. We have been told that we will be getting a new social worker for stage 2 i dont know how i feel about this yet xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

My new social worker phoned today to arrange a meeting on Saturday to talk about our assesment plan. We will put down dates for meetings in stage 2 and hopefully soon we will get our panel date. so excited xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Sw came yesterday and planned in 8 meetings with us at weekends and after work which is brill. She also wants us to go to nursery for three afternoons which i am looking forward to. She counted up our weeks and week 16 falls on the 27th of December so hopefully we will go to panel before christmas. She will let us know this week xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We had our 2nd meeting today of stage 2. We went through our family trees and our eco map. We still havent been given a panel date yet but she said she will ring us as soon as she finds out xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Had a phone call off our sw today. She said to get us to panel before xmas we would have to attend the 11th of december. She just needs to confirm how many others are planned in for that day and get back in touch. I hope it wont be too long. She said that our PAR would need to be completed and given to panel before the 19th of November. That isnt very long at all. Its so exciting it is all moving nice and quickly and it is all so postive xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We have just had the confirmation that we go to aproval panel on the 11th of December eekk so exciting. Hopefully this will be an amazing xmas xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Had another sw meeting today. She said that it was a really good session. The more of them we are doing the easier it is all getting. I joked today and said it was like free therapy. We have two week of now while she goes on holiday but we have our final training session next week so at least we will still be doing something xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Had our final day of prep yesterday it was nice to meet up with people from our first lot of prep groups and finding out how they were getting on. We found out about education and how to prepare emotionally xxx


----------



## Primmer

Sounds like it's all progressing well for you


----------



## Louisej29

Hi twink

Was lovely to see your diary and see that all is going well on the adoption road for you. Good luck with the next steps. Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thanks Louise. Such fantastic news about your twins. So exciting xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We had another sw meeting yesterday. It was supposed to my DH ASI interview but when she came she asked if she could do matching criteria. This wasn't supposed to be planned in until the 8th of November. We went through basically a tick sheet of what we would except and wouldn't except and would discuss. I found it quite hard saying what we wouldn't except it felt like we were doing a shopping list. We told her we would love a sibling group of two under the age of three and the youngest to be as young as possible. We also said we would want at least one girl but ideally one of each. She then asked me how i would feel if we only got approved for one child. I said i would also be happy with this as i would be happy to have been approved. She then said i am not saying in anyway that you wouldn't be approved for siblings. I think she was just testing the water. She is going to be in contact with our references and interview these. She is back again tomorrow. I wonder if she will stick to the plan or change it again xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Another sw meeting tonight. She talked to us both separately discussing our chronology. She spent alot of time with me discussing our treatment and the miscarriages and how i felt. i found it really easy to talk to her about them. It wasn't as bad as i thought. She said from now on she will just be tying up loose ends and we might not need all four sessions. she also told us that she has started on our PAR it is so exciting. One thing she did say tonight was we would discuss again our age range and that looking at the children available it might be better to up our age range to 6. me and DH discussed this and the oldest we thing we could go to is 4 xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Was supposed to have another sw meeting today but she asked if she could go and interview one of our referees instead which i said was fine. She said she only needs to tie up loose ends now which is good. PAR should be complete in two weeks then six weeks until panel. Not long left now xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

So first referee has been interviewed and they she said that it all went fine. They asked about mine and dhs relationship and how they thought we would cope. Just two more referees to go now xxx


----------



## Sq9

You're nearly there now. 11th December will be here before you know it


----------



## Maccer

Hi Tw1nk,

I have just read your diary, sounds like everything is going well.  We are also going to panel on 11th December for the second time, I cannot wait.  Hope the remainder of your journey goes smoothly.  

Maccer xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Hope everything goes well on the 11th for you too Maccer xxx

We had another sw meeting again yesterday she wanted to go back over some stuff just to make sure that she can be clear on everything. Again she said i can only see one thing that is against us and she said its the age range and siblings that we would like. She said we might just have to look for one or extend our age range. They are not going to bully us into going for something we dont want we will wait as long as we have to. On telly today it was saying that they are crying out for people to adopt siblings so i dont know what our sw is talking about. She also wants to meet my mam next week as she is going to be a big part of our support network. Only two more meetings left before our PAR xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Found out today that our last two referees are being interviewed on Tuesday. I think i will settle a little bit more once they are completed. Not too much longer now until we will get our PAR xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Sw meeting again today. We did some work looking at a pretend CPR of a boy called mackenzie. We looked at him through different stages of his life and how we would deal with it. It was hard to think of a child at 7,11,16,21 and 28. It was a really good exercise and got us thinking. The sw was only supposed to meet my mam today but involved her in all the discussions which was good for her to understand more about the journey in which we are going on xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thats all of my referees interviewed now and its my last social worker meeting on saturday. Cant wait to read our PAR and see what she writes about us. Not long until panel 4 weeks tomorrow xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Last sw meeting completed yesterday. She just wanted to ask a few more questions for the PAR. Hopefully we should get to see it in the next few days. We had to email our photo that is going to be in the PAR. I think we took about 100 before we got the perfect one xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Sw rang today to say PAR has been read by her boss and she said it is a positive report and that it has been submitted to panel. We havent even seen it yet which i think is strange. It has been posted today so hopefully get to see it tomorrow. She said that she has reccommended two children 0-3 years 11 months so thats fab. Cant wait until tomorrow now xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

SW rang today to say that the panel advisor had read our PAR and had wanted a little bit more information to be added in certain areas. SW says this is positive as all the information will be in there so hopefully they wont have to ask us too much at panel. We just need to wait now for this one to come to sign and return xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

So our PAR came today after the changes from the panel advisor. I can honestly say that she has wrote a really good report and i am 100% happy. I cant believe all the work you do for a 30 page report. Ah well all done now just need to wait for panel 2 weeks tomorrow   xxx


----------



## Primmer

All the best for Panel Twink - I am sure you will be fine


----------



## Louisej29

Goog luck twink.  Not long to go xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thanks Primmer and Louise. Just hope the next 13 days are quick and that we actually get aproved xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

As our sw was an indepentant sw someone now has to come from VA to varify everything that is written in our PAR. The sw that is coming is going to be our family finder if we are successful at panel so at least she can come and get to know us. I just hope she is as nice as our last one. We are also hoping she knows what time our panel is next week as we still havent got a time yet xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

So the sw came today just to go through certain things in our PAR. She seems really nice and she thinks that she will be our family finder so we talked through the age of the children we would like. She said that there is nothing to worry about with panel and that we will be fine. She also doesnt think that we will be waiting long for our family as we are wanting siblings. I hope she is right. So anyway we got our panel time of the morning on thursday so im happy with that xxx


----------



## Maccer

Great news Tw1nk.  Good luck next week.

Maccer xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

So 4 days to go and the nerves are kicking in big style. What if they say no? I just need it to be Thursday now and have had good news and that we will have our family xxx


----------



## Maccer

Good luck for tomorrow Tw1nk!  

Maccer xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thanks Maccer. Im so so nervous havent slept much worrying about the outcome xxx


----------



## Maccer

I'm sure you will do great!


----------



## Tw1nk82

So today felt like we got that positive pregnancy test all over again but this time we are certainly going to get our baby. We got a big fat yes at panel. Im still waiting for it to sink in. It wasnt as bad at panel as i thought. We were only in for 10 minutes answered three questions. Sw was in for another 15 minutes then they came to the room we were sitting in to tell us that we were approved for 2 children 0-3 years 11 months. I still cant believe that our babies are probably born waiting for us to choose them. We just need to play the waiting game again now but we are use to that xxx


----------



## Maccer

Congratulations Tw1nk!  Thrilled for you. 

Maccer xx


----------



## HopefulHRH

Tw1nk I remember you from the CFL board and just wanted to say huge congratulations, really pleased for you x


----------



## Tw1nk82

Maccer thank you xx

Hopeful it has been a long journey but we are definitely going to get our family now xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Oh twink.  What wonderful news. I am over the moon for you - so pleased! You soooooo deserve this - well done and what a lovely Xmas present for you.  How long before you get to take your forever baby/babies home ??  

Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thanks Louise still on cloud nine. I dont know how long we will wait now for our babies. The social worker seems to think because we want siblings that it shouldnt be too long. Here hoping she is right. Hope you and the twins are doing well xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

I am still waiting for a phone call to officially say that we are approved. We were told at panel that within two days of the decision maker receiving the minutes, that we would be given a phone call to confirm. We were also told that within 10 days we would be sent it in writing. I hate all this not knowing and our family finder hasn't been in touch either. I suppose we should be use to this xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

So we have had the phone call today from the decision maker to say that there were no issues and that approval is official   our sw told us that she is on leave until the 6th but that there are a couple of activity days coming up and she has forwarded our profiles to these and we can also go to these. I think that we definitely will be going. She has also told us that she has passed our profile onto our local authority and that she thinks we might hear something from these. I'm so happy that now we can have a good Christmas and new year and that our sw is given our profiles out xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Well it deffo is official we have the piece of paper that says so now   i am going to enjoy christmas and the new year hoping that we find our babies and that they will be home with us soon xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Tw21nk82, I remember you from the CFL threads, congrats on being an approved for adoption xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

I just need a little vent. So got an email from sw on the 21st of dec to say she was off until today. I was so hoping she would have been intouch today. We have been shown no profile or anything and we will have been approved for 4 weeks on thursday. It just feels like we are in limbo land at the mo xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

I emailed our sw yesterday just to ask what the next steps are as we have heard nothing since being approved 4 weeks ago. It is just to frustrating. I haven't even had an email back to even acknowledge that she even received it. I hate the fact that they are so keen to get you approved, then they dont seem to want to know argh xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

No reply from email so I rang our sw instead. She has booked a meeting with us for the 20th. With us being with a VA she has said that she has passed our profiles out to a number of places and that she doesnt think we would be waiting long. I asked her how long she thought as we were thinking of a holliday. She said i wouldnt book anything passed March. So i am taking this as being a positive thing. I just feel a lot better now as someone has spoken to us. Sometimes that is all it takes xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

So we have buckled this weekend and booked a holiday for 6 weeks time. Its something for us to look forward to and take our mind off all this. Hopefully before long we will be shown some profiles to look at xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

I feel so frustrated and deflated after todays meeting. I just dont think our family finder knows who we are our gets us. She brought no profiles which i was excepting. There is an exchange day on thursday but she didnt think that we would be interested. My DH said that we would be interested that we want to be proactive. She then said that it might be too late for us to go but she will check and let us know tomorrow. Argh xx


----------



## Sq9

Hello.  The waiting is very hard but very definitely worth it  .  We waited 10 months before we saw a profile which was for our gorgeous little pink who is currently snoring her head off upstairs.  Booking a holiday and other things to look forward to will help with the waiting and doing things like going out for tea that you won't be able to do so easily for a while once your little ones are home.  Good luck - your little ones are out there, they're just not quite ready for you yet


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thanks sq9 the waiting is hard. Well sw rang and said event is fully booked and that we are unable to attend. Gutted. She is going to book us on the next one in feb. I think she has got the message now that i need to know when things are happening and when things arnt. She assured me that our profiles are being given out and things are moving. She is going to ring me again tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Sw didnt ring yesterday as promised. I sent a text to her this afternoon and nothing. I have just emailed her to say i dont know if you recieved my text and guess what nothing. So that will be it for the weekend now. Why do they say they are going to do something then dont. It is so frustrating. Sorry for the rant   xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Take it back sw has been intouch. She has mentioned an exchange day for next month which is a few hours away from where we live. She then said that she thinks there will be good possibilities nearer to home. So do you think that she that she might already have something lined up for us? Heres hoping xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

It has been a while since my last update and nothing really to report. It seems that our sw isnt really doing anything for us at the moment. We havent seen a single profile from her. I asked her about this and she said i can show you profiles but if there is children you like you need to understand that the sw might not be back in touch as there are a lot of adopters going for the same children. I am aware of all this but surely we need to be in it to stand a chance. I really dont know what she is waiting for. In the mean time we have registered on be my parent and adoption link so we can be proactive and look for profiles ourselves. This really is getting me all down. I thought something would have happened by now but im wrong. Sw is coming to see us in a weeks time so i will be hitting her with a lot of questions xx


----------



## Maccer

Hi Tw1nk,

I am sorry you are finding this time so hard.  As you know we were approved in December too, we have been told that there will be a long wait as there aren't too many children coming through the system at the moment.  Judges are being very cautious about approving placement orders.  As you would have seen on adoption link there are a lot of adopters waiting.  
It also depends on your area, I know that we don't hear from our SW every week but she has explained how she family finds every morning, so maybe ask your SW how they go about it.  The 1st time we went through the process it took us 7 months to get matched to our LO. 

I know this won't bring you any comfort but just wanted to let you know why there may be a delay.  

Take care

Maccer


----------



## Tw1nk82

We had to links yesterday with the adoption registery but both were not right so had to say no. Today i have enquired about two profiles on be my parent and hoping that we hear back from their sw soon. I can already imagine my life with them xx


----------



## hellokitty

Hi tw1nk

I wonder how things are going? Hope you don't mind me posting on your thread, I wanted to ask could you ask your family finder to just send you profiles for you to look at?
Even if you show an interest in a child, you have as much chance as everyone else, they have to choose someone to be parents to that child, why not you? We were warned that we might not hear anything back and try not to express an interest in every child who's profile we saw. It was good as we could take a step back and subjectively look at the profiles. We prepared ourselves not to hear back from some, our placement officer did chase up one enquiry and that child had already been matched, we were disappointed but the way to look at it was how fantastic for that child, they have found parents.

We are with a VA, and our placement officer sends us profiles regularly. We were approved in January and we had profiles sent within 2 days. Are you seeing any profiles through your VA? Sorry if I'm being nosy, I know how frustrating it is, I would get upset if my VA didn't send a profile everyday!  

We are very lucky as we've had a visit from a child's worker yesterday and are hoping for a match, we should find out next week. If it is not to be, I am a firm believer in fate and it was not meant to be for a reason. Hopefully not as I have fallen in love!  

I can't believe what an emotional roller coaster it is!  

My thoughts are with you, and everyone going through this journey/trek


----------



## Tw1nk82

Hi hellokitty our VA has shown us no profiles which i am finding it really frustrating. We were told today that the two profoles we have enquired about on be my parent we cant go for because they are out of our range. They ate only three months for one and 12 months for the other. I told herthat we werent told that we were tighed in with them ages as we would have made our top end older. She is going to clarify tomorrow. I feel so mad and let down by it all xxx


----------



## hellokitty

I bet you are finding it frustrating! Like I said I found it frustrating not getting a profile every day! So I can understand why you are feeling let down and mad!

We are approved for one child up to 4yrs, but I have enquired about siblings on adoption link. We asked our placement officer and I got the impression that if it was a suitable match our approval could be altered. We decided not to proceed in the end.

Don't give up, it is hard. Your child is out there, you just haven't found each other yet!

I think you do go through definite ups and downs. I can tell exactly the moments I have felt down. I had a down moment about a week after approval, as I honestly thought we'd find a child within the first week!

You feel like this is never going to happen, when I feel like this I write a list, random I know! I write a list of things that need doing in preparation for our child to come. What furniture we need to buy, what safety things, like stair gates etc. it gives me focus and reminds me of why we are doing this! I have about 5 of these lists. I also go and buy random things. I've got a few teddy bears and a pair of curtains for his(we have our heart set on a son) room! I also bought wallpaper and a lampshade! I've made an amazon wish list too!

I expect lots of people do this, my OH has had to stop me buying a pram and cot though!

Sorry I'm rambling on!

I hope you get some answers from your SW on your next meeting, let us know what she says. Make sure you write a list of questions, I always forget what I was going to ask!

Stay strong and focused, be kind to yourself and fill your time with lovely things to do! Go and do lots of things you know you will need to organise a baby sitter for in the future! Spontaneous meals out or trips to cinema to watch grown up films! There will be years ahead filled with trips to cinema to watch tinkerbell or cars films(can't wait) 

Speak soon

HK x


----------



## Tw1nk82

Our sw has been in touch about the two profiles we have enquired about and they have been matched. One good thing is that one sw has requested our profile for other sibling groups so i suppose that is a positive thing. Im just going to try and put it to the back of my mind for a couple of weeks while we are on holiday and try and chill xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

So we had a lovely relaxing holiday and tried to keep our minds off everything adoption which kind of worked until i am back at work. I hate it so much and dont want to be there. I keep telling myself that it wont be long until i will be off for 12 months looking after my babies but so far i think it is going to be a long wait. My sw showed us a profile of a sibling group which were older than we would like. Enquired about a sibling group yesterday hoping to hear something back xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Fingers crossed you get a match soon Tw1nkle82 xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thanks HippyChicky xx

We heard back from the siblings sw today and she asked for my sw details so i gave her them and she said she would contact her. This is the closest we have been to anything. Not going to get my hopes up yet xx


----------



## Primmer

Keeping fingers crossed for you Twink


----------



## Tw1nk82

We have seen the CPR today and have asked for us to be considered for them as they sound so perfect for us. We know that there is other families that are also being considered so i need to try and not get my hopes up, but I can already see them as our babies. I suppose if it is to be then they will be but it is hard not to get to excited. This is the closest we have been xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We are still waiting to hear back from the little boy and girls sw as to if we have been shortlisted for them. This is so hard. We have also been shown two sets of boys which we have asked for more info on. Today we are attending our first exchange day and do not know what to except xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Last night after the exchange day I felt really down and disheartened. It was the reality of how there are so many more adopters than children and even though we have shown an interest in two sets of siblings there how many more have done the same thing. I know that we stand as much chance as everyone else but i just dont feel like we will ever be chosen   xx


----------



## Louisej29

Twink.  Sounds like a tough journey but keep positive. You WILL be chosen and you will get there and have your family.  Keeping everything crossed for you it happens soon. Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We have found out today that we are one of three families being considered for the little boy and girl. I feel so happy that we have gotton this far i felt like there was something wrong with us as no one seemed to have bothered with us. I know that we still might not be chosen for these children but this is the closest we have been now. I just dint know how long we have to wait now for the decision now xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Good luck Hun. Fingers crossed you are chosen xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thanks Louise i hope so to xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

So found out today that we didnt get chosen. I feel like i have been hit in the face and i am a failure. I hate work and all i want to do is get out and it feels like we will never have our family. Feeling very sorry for myself. Sw says you have done really well to get this far blah de blah de blah. It doesnt feel like it xx


----------



## Louisej29

Oh Hun I'm so so sorry to hear this- did they give you feedback why and do they have anyone else in the pipeline for you ?  Big hugs xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Ive had a few days now to pick myself up. Starting to feel better and i know that our babies just arnt ready for us yet xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

So it looks like we are in a competition again. Wont know if we are in the top two until next week so just waiting again. One day we will be the ones that are picked and we will get our babies xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Havent been on for a while as i have been having some time out. We recieved our feedback from the sw regarding the little girl and boy and why we werent chosen and it was all positive stuff so i cant complain at that. Still waiting to hear back about the little boy that we were in a competitive match with as always nothing happens quickly in this game xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We werent chosen again. Down to the last two again. We were so evenly matched and they only went with the other couplebecause blah blah blah. I dont know how much more i can take. The inly thing i keep thinking is hopefully next time it willbe third time lucky xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

What a difference a day makes. We have been chosen for a little blue and they want to come and see us in a couple of weeks. I cant believe it emotions are all over the place at the minute but this might finally happen and it wont be too long until we are mummy and daddy xxx


----------



## Sq9

Woop woop     .  It happened in a similar way for us - little boy we were going to be linked with had final hearing adjourned, we found out about little pink the week after.  If the final hearing hadn't been adjourned we would never have met our princess.  Freaks me out sometimes thinking about that but then I also think some things happen for a reason.  I was devastated when we found out the final hearing had been adjourned (even though we didn't know anything about the little boy other than we would have been linked if placement order granted) but things have worked out perfectly for us and good things very definitely happen to those who wait.  Have everything crossed for you as tightly as I can


----------



## hellokitty

That's wonderful news twink, it's an amazing feeling. Will keep an eye on your diary to hear all the news. 

I can't tell you how it makes you feel, we went to matching panel last week and will meet our lo on June 2nd. I'm so excited!

Best wishes xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thank you sq9 and hellokitty. It still doesnt feel real. I think once we meet with his sw then i might start to believe it all xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Super fantastic news twink.  So pleased for you.  Keep us all posted on your news !!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Fantastic news congratulations xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thank you Louise and Emma. I so hope this is it. We have waited so long for our family and i hope this little man is the one for us xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

I dont know if i am tempting fate but i had a good shopping day yesterday and ordered bedroom furniture and stuff while it was all on sale xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Just heard from our social worker. LO social worker is coming to see us on the 9th of June. I cant believe this is finally happening. And his bedroom furniture is coming before then so i can get his room all done for them to see. So exciting xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

One week today we have the meeting with LO sw. I am very excited and very anxious about it all. They are coming at 10.30 so our sw said she would come at 10.00 so we can have a chat before. I am hoping after the meeting we can finally start to believe that we will get our family soon xxx


----------



## Louisej29

So exciting twink - not long to go and you will very soon be a family !  How old is the little one you'll be getting ?


----------



## Tw1nk82

He is 12 months old and he is perfect xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Nursery furniture all set up just need a baby to go in it now. Hoping everything goes well with LO sw on Tuesday xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

It will go amazing honey they will love that little boy will
Be yours xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

I think the meeting went well. We were given a lot of updated information and were shown photos and a couple of videos. It was lovely to see him. We showed them around the house and the nursery all done up. They are hoping to give us the verdict on Thursday so not long to wait. I think the next couple of days are going to drag in xxx


----------



## crazyspaniel

All sounds very positive Twink, wishing you lots of luck, hope the next couple of days fly by!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Wishing you loads of luck hope
You hear early tomorrow my lovely xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thank you. Im hoping i hear in the morning. I am going to be good for nothing at work until i hear either way xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Well today is the day. I didnt sleep too bad but had some strange dreams. I have woken up with a huge coldsore as well. I hope we arnt waiting too long today xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We are officially linked. I am over the moon. 12 months exactly to the day we had our 1st meeting with sw and exactly 6 months to the day we were at panel. I cant believe we are going to be Mummy and Daddy xxxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Fantastic news honey yay your going to be a mummy  

Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Louisej29

So so pleased for you.  Well done !! Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thank you Emma and Louise. I am so excited. I cant quite believe that this is going to happen xxxx


----------



## Sq9

Congratulations and enjoy every minute    . It is the most amazing time xx


----------



## hellokitty

Amazing news, it's getting real now! We have our lo asleep upstairs as I type. It's been a hard journey with lots of ups and downs. I think I've experienced every emotion on the journey. 
12 months is such an amazing age too! We have a 9 month old and I've just started a years adoption leave  we get to enjoy such an exciting time, 
Will look forward to reading more from you. If you need to ask anything about matching panel and intros just ask!


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thanks Hellokitty xxxxx

Im feeling a little deflated after our link. We have heard nothing about when panel is or meetings with medical advisor are or foster carer. Do they not realise that i need to know these things for me to function properly. I also want to know how long i have left at work as thatis getting me down at the moment xxxx


----------



## hellokitty

I know what you mean. I was quite lucky that I had very understanding bosses, and I am not on a rota etc so didn't need to be covered , as such. We were warned after our initial meeting that there would be about 7 week wait to see medical adviser and meet foster carer as they had placed several children and there was one medical adviser for their authority. It was 7 weeks, but we didn't hear anything until until I think 5 weeks after. It was so difficult waiting, as I thought they had changed their minds etc. in the end I got my social worker and placement officer for the agency we were with, to contact them.
I think us having to wait 7 weeks was an exception. So we had our initial link interview on 12 feb, medical adviser etc in April. Matching panel may 13th. Intros started on 2nd June and our LO is now asleep upstairs, again, on,y have chance to read the forums when he's asleep!

Take this time to really enjoy yourselves, have those meals out and trips to cinema. Make sure your DIY is done. As when your children arrive you will want to spend that time getting to know them. We've had 2 weeks of total devotion to getting to know our little man, we have done things all together just the 3 of us and it's been hard but totally fantastic. My DH is back to work Monday, the time goes so quickly.


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thanks for your reply hellokitty. I know once we have LO here all this waiting will be worth it xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Two weeks on from link and still no dates regarding meeting medical advisor, foster carer or panel. It is so frustrating. My sw told me that she would be in touch with me when she knew anything. Do you know how hard it is not to send an email saying hello have you forgot about us   xx


----------



## Sq9

I would send sw an email  . We waited forever for our panel date as it had to be an extra panel as doctor then lo's sw and then our sw were on holiday for the normal panel dates. I emailed our sw quite a bit during the wait for date just to make sure she was doing all she could to get a date! The wait will most definitely be worth it and once lo is home, this part melts away


----------



## Tw1nk82

I caved in and sent her an email at the end of the working day so hopefully she will reply tomorrow xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

I have a panel date 18th of August and intros planed for the 1st of September. Yey finally i can plan. Still waiting for the medical advisor date and meeting foster carer but hopefully that will be soon xxxx


----------



## crazyspaniel

Fantastic Twink, it was obviously worth emailing to give them a nudge!


----------



## Tw1nk82

It certainly was crazyspaniel xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Finally got meeting booked for medical advisor and foster carer in three weeks time. I cant wait to get an update on LO and how he is getting on. So excited as things have been very quite xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We got an update on LO today which is fantastic. We have also been told the plan regarding intros. We will be put up in a hotel for intros as we live a distance away. We will have the planning meeting on the first morning then intros lasting 8 days. The foster carer will then bring LO to ours. It is all so exciting and i hope the next few weeks go so quick. I bought a lot of clothes today from debenhams as i couldnt resist xxxx


----------



## Louisej29

So happy for you.  You've waited so long and your dream is now coming true.  !  Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thank you Louise. Hope you and babies are doing well xx


----------



## Sq9

Enjoy the shopping and all the other preparations - it is the most amazing time     xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Fantastic news it's all happening now enjoy the buying and planning  xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We had our meeting with the medical advisor and the foster carer. I felt the meeting with the medical advisor was a bit of a waste of time as he just went over things from the CPR that we already knew about. The meeting with the foster carer was amazing. She gave us some up to date photos and told us lots and lots about him. I am so in love already. I just hope nothing goes wrong at matching panel as i already see him as my own xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We have recieved nine questions that they are going to ask us at matching panel next week so atleast we can prepare for them. It is getting so close now. I finish work a week today eekkk xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Nerves are starting to kick in now. I hope we get a yes tomorrow xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Good luck Hun x


----------



## Tw1nk82

We got an unanimous yes. Cant wait to meet our little man in two weeks. So so happy xxx


----------



## Sq9

Congratulations     . Enjoy your last few days as a twosome then a whole new chapter in your lives.  Enjoy every second


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Louisej29

So so pleased your journey is coming to an end    Very exciting times coming your way.  Well done  xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Well that was my last day of work. I have next week off as its my birthday then the maternity leave starts and we will get to meet our son. Eeekk so exciting xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

I cant believe that a week today we get to meet our son. Just need to get the safety stuff done now car seat, gates and cupboard locks xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Two more sleeps until we get to meet our little boy for real. Not just seeing him on photos and videos but in real life. Im so excited but so scared at the same time. What if he doesnt like us? Xxxx


----------



## Louisej29

He will love you. He is very lucky to have you as his mummy and daddy.  

So pleased your dreams have come true.  You deserve this happy ending. Xxx 

Look forward to your next update !


----------



## Tw1nk82

I cant believe that the day has finally come and that we are meeting our son today xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Today was amazing. I cant believe that we have met our son and we are totally smitten. Cant wait until tomorrow now to see his little face again xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We had another amazing day. Twinklet has been to the doctors this morning and he has tonsilitis the poor little mite. He has still been good today though playing away and i even picked him up twice to comfort him and he settled really well.We took him for a walk to the park and pushed him on the swing.  Im hoping that he feels a lot better tomorrow xxx


----------



## Sq9

Amazing   . He'll be home before you know it   xx


----------



## Louisej29

What lovely news.  So pleased. When does he come home with you x


----------



## Tw1nk82

He comes home a week today xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Sounds amazing honey hope today goes well xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Another amazing day. We took little Twinklet out in the car today and to the park. He was no bother at all. I cant believe how quickly he has taken to us and he was all for daddy today which was nice to see. I didnt realise how quickly you can fall in love xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Yesterday we had Twinklet all day until we took him back for his tea. I cant believe what a good boy he is. We gave him his dinner and he even ate his pudding with his own spoon if you load it up. Such a proud mummy.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

So happy for you honey and so glad intros are going well. 

When is move is day? Xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Move in day is Thursday Emma. 

We have had an amazing couple of days. Twinklet has attatched to us so well and it is truely lovely to hear him babbling mama and dada. I cant believe that he is our little boy and that in three day he will be home with us xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We have hsd a lovely few days and cant believe our little boy is finally coming home tomorrow. I am so excited knowing that he will be upstairs tomorrow asleep xx


----------



## Louisej29

Oh good luck. How exciting to have your baby home for good tomorrow.  So pleased for you.  I've "known" you since the start of your horrible journey on other boards and am so glad to see your happy ending is now here!!!


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thank you Louise that means so much to me xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

What an amazing day my baby is home forever xx


----------



## Sq9

Congratulations. The start of an amazing journey for your family     xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Yay. Hope he's fast asleep upstairs and you're sat with a glass of champagne downstairs!  💙💙


----------



## Tw1nk82

Twinklet slept amazing last night right through for 11 hours. Its a shame i didnt. Kept looking at the monitor all the time 😜 xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Well what can i say. I cant believe our baby has been home for 10 days. He is amazing i cant believe he is ours. He has been cutting teeth so had a fever one day. Today he managed to walk three steps all by himself xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Awwwww sounds amazing honey, bet it feels like he's always been with you now. 
Yay to steps my little man was the same walking within 2 weeks of coming home kept me on my toes hehe xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Well little man has now nearly been home 10 weeks and it feels like he has always been here. He is my world and such a little character. We are suffering at the monent with his teeth it makes him full of cold. Hoping he feels better by the weekend as we are having our first holiday break. We are meeting with his little sisters sw in january and hoping for panel soon after. Our little family is going to be so perfect xx


----------



## Louisej29

So lovely to read your update and hear that all is going well. So happy for you.  So are you hoping to get a little girl too.  How perfect xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Well what can I say life has been perfect.  I cant believe how much little man has come on in 4 months he is my world and amazes me everyday.

More good news today. We have been officialy linked with little mans 8 month old sister. We got to see lots of photos today and she is a little cutie just like her big bro. Visiting foster carer next week and panel on the 10th of Feb with intros starting in march. My perfect life is going to be even perfecter this never happens to me xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Ah that's such a lovely post to read! Congratulations! It's what dreams are made of


----------



## Tw1nk82

Visiting little pinks foster carer tomorrow cant wait for her to come alive from how they describe her xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Matching panel one week today and then we get to meet our little princess four weeks today. It is so close now xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Matching panel tomorrow. Why am i feeling so nervous? We should be use to panels by now. Just want to get it out of the way then i can relax for 3 weeks xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We got a big fat yes at panel. I cant believe we get to meet our little girl in 3 weeks xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Fantastic news twink congratulations xxxxx


----------



## ciacox

Congrats Twink!


----------



## Sq9

Congratulations 😊. Enjoy the last few weeks of being a twosome xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

I cant believe that we get to meet our little girl next week xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

One week today eekk xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Tomorrow is the day. I really cant believe it is here. So so excited xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Good luck tomorrow hope you have an amazing day meeting your beautiful baby xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Today was amazing. Both kids were giving each other kisses. It was only a short visit today. Cant wait until tomorrow now xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Intros all completed and today our little girl comes home forever. Our beautiful family is now complete xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

I cant believe i havent wrote anything in the last 10 weeks. What can i say we have had our ups and downs but now i feel so happy with my little family. Adoption paperwork has now been completed for both our little munchkins so now it is just a waiting game xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

We now have a court date. Hopefully birth parents wont contest and everything will go smoothly and our babies can be officially ours xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Adoption order granted. Our babies are officially ours xxx


----------



## LuckyE

Just finished reading this Twinks. What an amazing journey.


----------



## Tw1nk82

It was our celebration hearing yesterday. We got photos with the judge that granted the order. It was a lovely day xxx


----------



## Louisej29

lovely  to see your update.  So pleased you got your happy ever after.  Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82

Thank you Louise xxxx


----------

